# Mẹ Cần Biết Gì Về Giấc Ngủ Của Bé



## Dungtran (21/8/19)

*Bố mẹ băn khoăn không biết chăm sóc giấc ngủ cho bé thế nào là đúng, liệu trẻ có thích nghi với các giấc ngủ và cách chăm sóc giấc ngủ của mẹ. Đối với trẻ nhỏ giấc ngủ cho trẻ là vô cùng quan trọng đến sức khỏe và trí não để trẻ phát triển khỏe mạnh.*

Vì vậy, Bố mẹ cần được trang bị những kiến thức thực tế về chăm sóc giấc ngủ của trẻ nhỏ có giấc ngủ dài và sâu hơn vừa đảm bảo sức khỏe vừa thoải mái cho mình trong việc chăm sóc con. Hãy cùng tham khảo một vài điều cần biết về giấc ngủ của bé nhé.

*Những vấn đề thường gặp đối với giấc ngủ của bé*

Trong thời gian ngủ, cơ thể sẽ hấp thụ oxi, năng lượng và sản sinh hoocmon tăng trưởng có lợi cho sự phát triển thể chất và bộ não. Nếu bé có một giấc ngủ ngon thì bé sẽ có tâm trạng thoải mái, chơi đùa vui vẻ và có cảm giác thèm ăn.
Cho bé mặc thoải mái khô thoáng, dễ chịu khi đi ngủ. Vào ban đêm bé rất dễ bị tè dầm, vì vậy nên mặc tã cho bé không để bé tè ra nệm. Bên cạnh đó, bạn cũng nên thực hiện vài động tác massage, hát ru bé ngủ để bé nhanh chìm vào giấc ngủ.
Các con thường hay gặp ác mộng, sợ hãi khi ngủ.
Những bé hay bị đau bụng thì  các mẹ nên cho con tắm nước nóng, xoa bóp, đưa nôi, dỗ dành có thể làm bé thư giãn và mau chìm vào giấc ngủ.





​
*Những điều cần lưu ý *

Nhiều bé vẫn cần được bú cho đến khoảng 6 tháng tuổi. Trẻ bú mẹ thì cần được cho bú thường xuyên hơn, như vậy sẽ giúp bé sẽ không thức giấc vì đó khi chưa ngủ sâu.
Em bé được khuyên rằng nên ngủ từ  12 đến 16 tiếng trong ngày để bé phát triển trí não và thể chất toàn diện.
Tập cho bé ngủ đúng giờ giấc, việc này sẽ giúp cho trẻ phát triển trí não và thể chất, tạo nếp sống lành mạnh, bạn có thể kiểm soát được giấc ngủ của trẻ.
Không gian ngủ thoáng mát sạch sẽ, tạo môi trường tốt nhất cho trẻ, lưu ý nên bật đèn mờ cho trẻ khi ngủ tránh ánh sáng tối quá hoặc chói quá.
Lựa chọn một chiếc nệm êm ái, thoải mái, mềm mượt, dễ thấm hút mồ hôi cho bé nằm.
Cho trẻ ngủ trưa để bé có khả năng tập trung tốt và thông  minh hơn những đứa trẻ khác. Giai đoạn từ 0 đến 2 tuổi chính là thời điểm dễ dàng nhất để tập bé ngủ trưa một cách độc lập sau này, khi trẻ đã lớn thì bé sẽ không chịu ngủ trưa.





​
Cách thức chăm sóc giấc ngủ cho trẻ mỗi ngày góp phần hình thành sự phát triển các hành vi của bé. Với tư cách làm cha mẹ hãy quan quan sát và chăm sóc giấc ngủ của con được trọn vẹn. Hy vọng những thông tin trên có thể giúp bạn thành công trong việc nuôi dạy con trẻ.

*TATANA*​


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (21/8/19)

con mình hay mất ngủ nưa đêm lắm

Dịch vụ chú hề chú hề bong bóng chú hề hoạt náo thuê ảo thuật gia


----------

